# Application Process (Interview, Medical, CFAT etc)



## Kayghee (1 Nov 2011)

Hello, I am currently repeating a fifth year of highschool having applied last year to the ROTP.
Last year, I was told that I did well on my Medical and CFAT but didn't do too well in the interview.
I believe I was also told that these records are held for one year before they're thrown away.

Anyways, my questions is if I were to apply earlier this year than my previous application last year, would I have to re-take the medical and CFAT or will I be given a choice whether or not I want to re-take said examinations?

I plan on calling the CFRT when I have a spare period and the centre's open, but I'd still appreciate any feedback from anyone who has applied two or more consecutive years.

As always, thanks in advance for any replies/help regarding my question,

KG


----------



## jasonf6 (1 Nov 2011)

I'm not a recruiter but as far as I know the CFAT is valid for quite a long time, maybe more than 10yrs, not too sure.  The medical should also be valid for a period of 3 or 5 years as they like to keep that as up-to-date as possible.

I was released 3B (Medical) and went in to reapply after 3-years had passed.  Due to doctor issues and time, my medical portion (form for doctor to sign) and whatnot had lapsed to the point where I had to do the entire process (app, medical, etc...) all over again as more than 5-years had passed since my release date.  I am now at the point where I have everything I need ('cept eyewear prescription info) to be forward to Borden for approval.

However, like you are surely to be told here, contact the CFRC for more accurate and official information.


----------



## Sadukar09 (1 Nov 2011)

When I talked with my medical Sergeant yesterday, she said the medical is valid for two years.


----------



## Kayghee (4 Nov 2011)

Thanks a lot for the information. I'll be sure to check with the CFRC anyway when I go back to reapply.


----------

